
Show HN: PyPI package information tooltips in requirements – VS Code extension - Twixes
https://github.com/Twixes/pypi-assistant
======
Twixes
Surprisingly, VS Code has such useful tooltips built-in for npm's
`package.json` and completely lacks them (even with the official Python
extension) for pip's `requirements.txt` (or `constraints.txt`). This extension
fixes that oversight.

